# Still around - a couple bottle stoppers



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Apart from several pens and a clock, these are the first turnings I've attempted so far. These are both made from reclaimed wood a friend gave me as thanks for a pen I turned for him back around the Christmas holidays (actually the pen was to thank him for letting me borrow his trailer...so the favor debt continues :happy. The one on top is apple and the lower one is walnut. The kits are black titanium. I think the LOML has already claimed the apple one for herself. I found the apple wood to be tight grained and a joy to turn. It sanded well and buffed to a nice high gloss. It's kind of hard to see in the photo, but the apple has some nice pinkish hues running through it. It was a little tricky sanding without destroying features, but a little common sense goes a long way here! This little project gave me some practice on the bandsaw and also turning spheres on the end grain...good, good fun. 

If family members have taken all the hints, I hope to be heading to Woodcraft after father's day for some more turning tools and Wood!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice! I like the apple also but the walnut is a eye stopper. (pun intended) Great work. I have yet to try them other than a lathe&tools what else is needed?


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Rick...I like the walnut too at least from wood perspective, but not as found of the design...I have more to play with though 
Stoppers are uber easy, IMO. All you really need is a mechanism to hold the blank to your headstock and a means to turn down to the right size where the stopper meets the wood. Most stopper kits that I have seen are either threaded or use a 3/8" dowel. I bought this bottle stopper chuck from PSI...it is real easy to use: 
Bottle Stopper Chuck 1" x 8tpi at Penn State Industries
You simply drill a 23/64" hole about 3/4" deep...screw it on the chuck and turn away. The threaded kits will then just thread right in, or you can bore out and use a dowel (I haven't tried any dowel kits yet).


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info and link. Im gona get a kit and make one soon..


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

nice stoppers..you are now heading down the slippery slope of turning. Be prepared & open your wallet..it's a whale of a ride!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Frank those are some nice looking stoppers. I like them both. Good to see ya turning again.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks folks. I had to take a break and do something about my garage/shop. I just got so tired of having to move things around to work out there...it really was not safe. You know, the garage is where everything goes to die! So I've been cleaning out, throwing things out, giving stuff away, and getting stuff up off the floor and onto shelves. I still have a ways to go, but the shop is safe to work in now, so I hope to be able to do more this summer. Thanks again for all the encouragement.


----------

